# Aquarist Shops in Bristol



## al_mcc (Aug 21, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone knows of a good aquarium shop in bristol, as my g/f wants to get some (cold/freshwater) fish for her aquarium now that we have moved inot a new flat.

thanks in advance
al: victory:


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Theres Tropiquarium in Hengrove 

11 The Parade
Hengrove La, Bristol, BS14 9DB
0117 972 3250


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Almondsbury garden center or Cadbury garden center - you choose!.: victory:


----------



## Mottfish (Jul 9, 2008)

For good stock and good advice Maidenhead Aquatics in Keynsham and Thornbury I think are the best :2thumb:

Cadburys is pretty poor IMO. (Plants covered in algae and atleast 1 diseased fish in every tank!)


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Mottfish said:


> For good stock and good advice Maidenhead Aquatics in Keynsham and Thornbury I think are the best :2thumb:
> 
> Cadburys is pretty poor IMO. (Plants covered in algae and atleast 1 diseased fish in every tank!)


 
really?, hum i've always bought fish from there with no probs:2thumb:

Also, Pets at home in Filton, was really bad for fish, bought some platies today. And i may say the tanks are looking great and all cleaned , new stock ect.


----------

